# What am I? | Anyone else?



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

Does anyone feel like they dont know who they are. Like are my thoughts really mine?

I feel so detached from my sense of self. I feel so detached from everything.

My mind is everywhere and I cant anchor my mind. Its like my mind is floating away all the time. Like I keep looking for myself in my mind but I cant find it.

The world looks 2D and my body is on autopilot and ME is just spectating.

Its like I dont know what Im feeling. I can still do stuff, like go shopping and do math and do laundry etc, but I feel like its my body doing it and not ME!

Im so scared, but I cant express emotion. Inside im panicking, but my body is a dead shell.

I really need some comfort


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone? I dont wanna be alone in this


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

You are not alone. I know it's hard ,believe me. I wish I had a magic pill. Try to distract your self as much as you can. Try and read recovery stories. You are brave.


----------



## Patrick H. (Mar 18, 2018)

this is exactly what i feel


----------



## CamiCat (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes it's normal with dp


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Johqnnq (Mar 14, 2018)

Yes..i think its because my consciousness have somehow left me. I cant reach these good places anymore. Or even myself.


----------

